# Cosmonauts Chrono (Lemania 5100)



## Cruiser (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi,

Understand that there were some earlier Fortis Cosmonauts Chrono using the Lemania 5100 movement.

Can someone enlighten me as to how collectible is this watch?

I have seen some watch makers using their last remaining 5100s to make limited edition watches but yet at the same time, I am kinda surprised that no one talks about the Fortis Cosmonauts Chrono using the 5100. It seems to have been overlooked. Why is that so?

Comments/thoughts anyone? Many thanks.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

hi,

pretty much ANY watch with a Lemania 5100 mvmt is collectible.

Fortis being a smaller brand that doesn't advertise like the big boy brands, is
likely why they are sometimes overlooked.
Don't let that fool you though cuz they make a mean watch that is super well
built and built like a tank the B-42 series are.

if you have the money and the chance to buy up an LE Fortis with a 5100, get it!

best,
Steve


----------



## kesharoo (Mar 16, 2007)

Collectability depends....I have seen some brands getting big prices but not all, perhaps for Fortis, it is due to size. The Cosmonauts 5100 are mostly 38mm. Fortis did make a bigger LE but it was quite costly.

This one I got 2 years back at a sale. Will be a keeper.


----------



## Cruiser (Dec 10, 2007)

kesharoo said:


> Collectability depends....I have seen some brands getting big prices but not all, perhaps for Fortis, it is due to size. The Cosmonauts 5100 are mostly 38mm. Fortis did make a bigger LE but it was quite costly.
> 
> This one I got 2 years back at a sale. Will be a keeper.


Wow that's a nice one :-!


----------



## Cruiser (Dec 10, 2007)

cuckoo4watches said:


> hi,
> 
> pretty much ANY watch with a Lemania 5100 mvmt is collectible.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, many thanks for the advise :thanks


----------



## sweets (Mar 5, 2007)

Get one.
I mean it, they're great.
38mm is a very wearable and practicable size.
It fits under a shirt cuff, and won't get the bejesus knocked out of it on doorframes and the like.
In total I have owned 7 cosmonaut chronos (5 Ducati editions, and 2 normal ones).
This one, which I still own, is a keeper.










It is a very tidy, legible, wearable chronograph, 200m water-resistant, in a nice neat blasted-finish SS case.

There really is nothing to argue with.

What's more, if you look around, you'll find them relatively cheap (by comparison to Sinn 5100 offerings).

My only issue was that the lume triangle at 12 droped out, so I repainted in matt black, which looks nicer (imho).

Good luck in finding one.
Cheers
DaveS


----------



## Donald (Jul 19, 2006)

kesharoo said:


> Fortis did make a bigger LE but it was quite costly.
> 
> This one I got 2 years back at a sale. Will be a keeper.


I have the larger LE Cosmonaut version and it's a great watch but I did magnetize it by accident about 9 months ago by sitting it on a speaker at home.


----------



## chrishiew (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi,

What is the model of the Fortis Forum banner? It looks like a 5100 too, right?

Thanks.


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

chrishiew said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the model of the Fortis Forum banner? It looks like a 5100 too, right?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, it's L5100


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

chrishiew said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the model of the Fortis Forum banner? It looks like a 5100 too, right?
> 
> Thanks.


It's a B-42 Official Cosmonauts Titanium Lemania 5100 LE

Here are two of my Fortis 5100



















Regards
Dimitris


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

On the 5100 containing Fortes, why do some have the diver bezel and some the tachy? The diver bezel if very rare. the Platinum and solid gold version of these 5100 black face cosmo chrono are excellent watches. On the fortis velcro space strap, they exude specificity and tool-ness.
but where did you get the diver bezel cosmo chrono. I can't find it anywhere, even as pics. all tachys, even the older 5100 ones. Fortis only do the limited eds in vj7750 now, and the dial layout look cheap and typical. Lemania defines application of chrono to harsh conditions for me. Q on the lemania, is the 24 hour reg at 12 independently adjustable, akin to a standard GMT such as Rolex GMt or Explorer II??


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

col said:


> Q on the lemania, is the 24 hour reg at 12 independently adjustable, akin to a standard GMT such as Rolex GMt or Explorer II??


No, you use it only to tell am from pm.


----------

